# ERR_CONNECTION_TIMED_OUT on 1-one single specific site from home network only



## thols1 (Nov 1, 2014)

I have a wordpress blog (LINK) running on my own .no domain (not wordpress.com), no redirects or anything. This is my problem:

I cannot reach my site or the adminpanel from my home network, Chrome reports ERR_CONNECTION_TIMED_OUT. But the funny thing is I can reach it from any other network (like at work). And if I use a proxyserver like free-proxyserver.com the site seems fine. Everybody else can see my site, and google analytics says there´s traffic.

I´ve tried several different PC´s, Mac, iPad, iPhone, same problem. On my phone with 3G though, everything is ok. So it seems to be a network specific problem. 

I can ping and traceroute the site and things look good, but ftp with Filezilla times out.

I have reset network router (Netgear WNDR3700) and ADSL modem, changed the dns to google public dns on my mac and on the router. No success.

This is totally irrational!:banghead:

My blog is the only site I get the error message ERR_CONNECTION_TIMED_OUT. Every other site is ok: cnet.com, Google, cnn.com, youtube, you-name-it: no problem.

What is going on?


----------



## levijosman (Nov 28, 2014)

Same Exact Problem. Word for Word. I have a ton of Wordpress sites, only one is doing this to me. Anyone?


----------



## levijosman (Nov 28, 2014)

Figured out the problem. Sometimes Apache will block an IP address temporarily for errors. contact your hosting support to fix issue, but seeing as this post is a few weeks old, i'm sure you nolonger have this issue. 

For anyone else who experiences this problem, do the above!


----------

